# IGF-1 LR3 - Questions



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey guys,

Bit of a serious topic for me, so please keep sarcasm to a minimum.

I've asked me source (X-Pro BB) about IGF-1, What it is, Whats the hype about, What the measurements are all about, What the deal is... Ya know, to find out exactly what it is.

He had a close friend who died on IGF-1 (LR3) and Insulin, He won't talk about, or supply it. Which is fair enough, and i respect that.

I've done some research online but found myself confused.

What is IGF-1 (In a nutshell)?

What are the measurements and dosages all about? (the low down)

I read that you have to eat certain food types before and after jabs (Why and What food)

How dangerous is it?

What will a semi high dosed cycle of IGF-1 do compared to that of a test/dbol cycle in comparison?

I know this is random and a lot of questions, but it's something that i really do want to understand and hear from you guys, through experiences, and your own knowledge, I don't want to go off and research 600 sites all saying different stuff.

I need the wisdom and knowledge of you guys.

Please help us out bro's

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i can tell you now that his friend did not die from IGF-1LR3, Insulin yes very possible as this is a side effect from abuse but not IGF-1LR3.......

2 seconds on google tells you what IGF-1 is.....

IGF-1 isn't a top-secret chemical, nor is it a dangerous steroid. IGF1 is actually a natural molecular structure similar to insulin. IGF-1 is the abbreviation for Insulin-Like Growth Factor 1.Know in scientific circles as a polypeptide protein hormone, IGF-1 or Insulin-like Growth Factor 1 plays a vital role in childhood growth and stimulates anabolic effects (muscle building) in adults.

There are 70 inter-connected amino acids that make up a single chain of IGF-1. IGF-1 is a hormone that is produced when the liver is stimulated by human growth hormone. When levels of HGH rise in the blood, the liver responds by producing more IGF-1. These higher "bursts" spur growth and regeneration by the body's cells, especially in muscle cells. Increases in IGF-1 levels have shown positive effects on increases in muscle strength, size, and efficiency. When you do not have enough IGF-1 in your body, whether caused by disease, malnutrition or a hormone imbalance, your growth can be stunted.

The primary purpose of IGF-1 is to stimulate cell growth. Every cell in the human body can be affected by IGF-1, but cells in muscle, cartilage, bone, liver, kidney, skin tissue, lungs, and nerves tend to be most positively affected.

Several scientific tests have been conducted to determine the benefits of IGF-1 and thus have prompted companies to seek approval from the Federal Drug and Administration for substances that can increase the body's IGF-1 levels. Taken responsibly over time, products that increase IGF-1 can help improve muscularity and healing and recovery times. IGF-1 can also stimulate a decrease in body fat, an increase in lean muscle mass, improved skin tone and restful sleep. IGF-1 has also been documented to increase the rate and extent of muscle repair after injuries or strains. Not only do muscles recover more quickly, they also tend to return stronger and healthier than ever when levels of IGF-1 in the bloodstream are at their highest.

IGF-1 also has a positive affect in the aging process. It can prevent age-related degeneration of muscles, skin tissue and bones. Because IGF-1 levels tend to level off and fall rapidly when the liver is not stimulated by HGH production, these benefits are greatest when consistently high HGH levels are maintained.

measurements are down to the individual normally 50-100mcg per day either pre or post WO

no certain foods need to be eaten

it is not dangerous in the doses posted above but like everything if you abuse it then it MIGHT give you issues....(what these are i am unsure of as i have not spoken to anyone that stupid)

there is no comparison between IGF-1LR3 and steroids non at all, you will get a pump but actually size will be 1-2lbs in 12-16 weeks as long as you don't use it everyday and desensitization does not occur

if you are thinking this is a quick way to build muscle then you are very wrong.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i injected 4000mcg on my 1st shot instead of 40mcg lol felt abit tingly but nothing that worried me lol,

also i did post when this was in aas section but its been lost by the looks of it lol

anyway lol

iv only used igf1 with pct 40mcg ed, kept all my weight, increased size measurments and strength but not actual bw, felt great on it through pct didnt even feel like id came off aas, no pct blues, great mood great appetite, prob down to the fact i was still felt like i was gaining from using igf1 also which kept me in a good mood also, im sure it helped me recover quicker also, i read it does alot in the body and is good at balancing things out.....


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

stone14 said:


> i injected 4000mcg on my 1st shot instead of 40mcg lol felt abit tingly but nothing that worried me lol,
> 
> also i did post when this was in aas section but its been lost by the looks of it lol
> 
> ...


im doing ghrp-6/modgrf for 6weeks whilst im on pct(1week in) all going well. 

igf-1 lr3 - sounds interesting. gonna read up on it for a while before i consider it. seen few guys on other forums stating its fine in bac water for 30days. instead of using AA.. i dunno.

time to study again


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

I was thinking of using it to build muscle but that was a great definition, thanks very much. While I have a topic open.

Somatropin, Another one i've heard a lot about, can this be used for Bulking purposes? I can research this myself if need be, but always nice to hear from you guys.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

somatropin is GH this is not a bulker......i feel you are looking for a magic bullet mate looking at IGF and GH, all you need really for a good bulk is enough calories, plenty of rest and if you do take gear a good test cycle......


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Loving the words of wisdom. Thanks PS.

I've made a big mistake recently which is screwing me over a bit. So exploring my options.

I ran 300mg TriTren, 800mg Test for 16 weeks. Amazing cycle, not many sides, big big gains. Came off and started PCT, 3 weeks in I'd not lost a lb. Still feeling good. So STUPIDLY jumped onto another cycle. (My current cycle)

I'm running

450mg Deca EW week 1 - 12

300mg EQ EW week 1 - 12

750mg Test EW week 1 - 12

30mg Dbol ED week 1 - 4

I'm 3 weeks into my cycle, I've got horrendous Test Flu, I'm feeling constantly Fatigued, Very lethargic. And I've increased my diet, but haven't been able to put on a single lb in 3 weeks. I think this is because I didn't run a full PCT. Catabolic effects are kicking in, but my current Dbol / cycle is holding me on a standstill.

Although. I'm only 3 weeks in, So i don't actually know if Deca or Test has even properly kicked in yet (Omnadec Deca/Test Blend from ROHM labs).

But I'm frustrated about not gaining, and frustrated with the sides. Any idea's advice? It's a majour issue for me.

Should I just wait 2-3 weeks and see whether I start gaining? I don't mind the sides so long as the gains do appear.


----------



## tprice (Aug 28, 2011)

how long you been il now?

just taken me 3-4 weeks to recover fully


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Approaching Week 3 mate. Still not 1lb gain, strength admittedly has gone up a fair bit but that could be the Dbol.

The Test Flu and Fatigue is getting easier to cope with, still very difficult, cant be sure if it's easing up yet.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

for starters you are taking over double what i take when i bulk so he question would be Why??

if you are ill then your immune system has been hit so you have a few choices...

1 - stop all gear do an extensive PCT and recover

2 - continue to the end of your cycle but make sure you eat plenty of food, lots of vitamins/minerals and rest

the option i would opt for is option 1 its not what you want to do but if you want to recover sooner rather than later i would advise you to go this way, at the moment you are using gear and not benefiting from it......


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

Good advice Ps. As always. I dont want to go against your better judgement, and I know it is better. But I really want to see it through.

I'm only 3 weeks in so probably haven't started the gaining process from Deca yet.

What can I do to maximize the chances of gains increasing whilst on my cycle? When should i expect gains.. Or should i expect gains at all?

I'm going massive on the diet and vitamin/minerals.

Roughly on

4,500-5,000 cals

350-400g protein

400+g carbs

160g fat

+ Starting shakes soon.

Eating Pasta's, Chicken, Steamed Veg, Vitamin/Mineral pills / Avacado's / Olives / Tuna / Salmon / Banana's / LOADS of Oats and Peanut Butter.

So i'm really trying to counter it. I MUST surely, If i continue on this get atleast 5-10 lbs out of 11 weeks?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

do you weigh your food before you cook it?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

herc said:


> im doing ghrp-6/modgrf for 6weeks whilst im on pct(1week in) all going well.
> 
> igf-1 lr3 - sounds interesting. gonna read up on it for a while before i consider it. seen few guys on other forums stating its fine in bac water for 30days. instead of using AA.. i dunno.
> 
> time to study again


yeh BA is the one to use,


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iElite said:


> I was thinking of using it to build muscle but that was a great definition, thanks very much. While I have a topic open.
> 
> Somatropin, Another one i've heard a lot about, can this be used for Bulking purposes? I can research this myself if need be, but always nice to hear from you guys.
> 
> Thanks for all the input.


aas, slin and ghrp-6 are best for bulking over other peds, things like hgh get a good name because of the name 'growth hormone' and many think its how the pros get huge when realy its food, aas and slin


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iElite said:


> Approaching Week 3 mate. Still not 1lb gain, strength admittedly has gone up a fair bit but that could be the Dbol.
> 
> The Test Flu and Fatigue is getting easier to cope with, still very difficult, cant be sure if it's easing up yet.


i like eq fior this i feel aloth better on cycle than without it, thats why its 1 of my top aas, hate the slugish/tired feeling from aas i seem to get


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iElite said:


> Loving the words of wisdom. Thanks PS.
> 
> I've made a big mistake recently which is screwing me over a bit. So exploring my options.
> 
> ...


you cant keep gaining your body grows in spurts not constant, the 1st cycle was well over enough, jumping on too soon is a waste of gear, i think run a few weeks of 250mg test and some hcg then run pct and stay off for the time you were on, the lower dose test will help get your bodies hormones down so you dont crash too hard imo, look up 'test taper or stasis taper' i like that theory for coming off long cycles.

i disagree that you will gain 5-11lb more, i doubt you will gain any more, thinking that you will keep gaining after everything youve used and the time period is assuming your body doesnt counter act your aas, but it does, and this is why gains slow and stop, this is why 8-16week cycle then pct then time on=time off is used


----------



## iElite (Jan 17, 2012)

That makes a lot of sense to me, and probably a large amount of truth in that ^^ Much appreciated. I'll drop the test and deca (It's a blend) to 180mg/ml deca, 220mg/ml test for week 12-16.

Then gonna have a good 16-20 weeks off. Smash some PCT and HCG.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

just a quick question regarding igf-1 lr3 -

what way is best injecting it - im reading everywhere IM some say sub-q other say it causes bloat??

would you use your slin pins and inject IM or longer pins? still reading up on this before i consider trying it. just want more feedback on the matter.

thanks


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

It works systematically not topically,most will disagree but i tried both methods and it worked the same


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

adpolice said:


> It works systematically not topically,most will disagree but i tried both methods and it worked the same


so sub-q into abdomen is good to go then lad?


----------



## adpolice (Oct 27, 2011)

^^That's how i do it and i didn't notice any difference than IM


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Personally i put it in the trained muscle post workout...if i hit 2 muscles then i tend to shoot it into the weaker.

To the OP....dosages way too high imo.....never gone that high in 20yrs......you wont benefit from dosages like that.......more is not always better.. FACT !!


----------

